# ACLS Online Simulation?



## Gi.Josiah6201 (Nov 19, 2008)

Heeeellllllllllloooooooooooooo...
   Curious to know if anyone knows a good place to go online or some good software to look into for ACLS MegaCode Simulation.
   I am an LPN, EMT-B, Medic in Ft Lewis...I recently had the privilige to attend an ACLS class for which I studied for a week / memorized every algorithm possible. When I got to the class there was no reward. They passed people that couldnt spell CPR. They let peaple read from the study guides during the MegaCodes...pitiful.
  I desperately wished to be challenged. I want to stay current w/ my knowledge and also help others to prepare as my unit is preparing for yet another deployment.
  I found about two names of software used for the above mentioned uses but they were all going off the old 2005 standards w/ stacked shocks, precordial thumps, different drugs etc..
  I also found a couple online sites for code scenarios ACLS but each had only one or maybe two.
  If anyone has any insider tips / knowledge / resources it would be greatly appreciated.    Thankyou so much.     
                                SGT. Karch, Josiah 98WM6


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sarge, forget "Second Life" online.*

 A few sims, notably "Second Life Fire Department " (SLFD) tried it and it was a fiasco. University of Idaho has and might again try disaster sims but it's just too much of a party scenario, and there are too many out and out liars and youngsters.
Otherwise...dunno. Learn the science behind the algorithms. Watch "House MD". Get on ridealongs to get an idea of the real thing, maybe work as a vollie on off days.


----------



## Gi.Josiah6201 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hah Algorithms*

I dream the Algorithms. I recite them twice a day as i commute 1 hour to work and back. Pulseless arrest / Bradycardia / tachycardia w/ a pulse / hypothermia.  I want megacodes that will make me think and challenge me. I work on med surg, two ICU's, and in the ED. There is no greater rush than being a lowly LPN / EMT and knowing exactly what to do while you watch the intern or first year resident look skyward for the answer to the declining pt before him. Although I have participated in probably about a dozen or so codes/CA's i have very little reason w/ them in the field. I crave online megacode simulators or installable software w/ the same.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 20, 2008)

*You really need a girlfriend or whatever.*

Just quit looking at the back of her hands for veins!


----------



## Gi.Josiah6201 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hands?*

Hands..?
 No I am a Cephalic / Basilic vein kinda guy myself.
         And I am married ha haaa    ( poor woman )


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gi.Josiah6201 said:


> Heeeellllllllllloooooooooooooo...
> Curious to know if anyone knows a good place to go online or some good software to look into for ACLS MegaCode Simulation.
> I am an LPN, EMT-B, Medic in Ft Lewis...I recently had the privilige to attend an ACLS class for which I studied for a week / memorized every algorithm possible. When I got to the class there was no reward. They passed people that couldnt spell CPR. They let peaple read from the study guides during the MegaCodes...pitiful.
> I desperately wished to be challenged. I want to stay current w/ my knowledge and also help others to prepare as my unit is preparing for yet another deployment.
> ...



Actually, they were going off older than the 2005 standards as that was the last standards published. In regards to ACLS, remember it is a class *not* a certification. Technically, one can read off the cards, help each other, etc. There is no failure anymore. It is just an educational course to expose AHA ACLS standards and that's it! Nothing more. 

It does not mean squat. It does not allow anyone to perform nor do anything special nor does having it informs me that anyone has any knowledge in emergency cardiac care, than to had sit in a class room for 8-12 hours. My janitor passed it & had no medical training. I wish they would remove it from the re-registry requirments for Paramedic, hence the only reason I teach it anymore. The newer experienced ACLS module is more on key to true ACLS care, but courses are hard to find. 

In regards to on -line, there are very few with the current standards. One can purchase them but they are a little costly for the common Joe. Hopefully, you can get with a local Paramedic program instructor or hospital educator and ask to participate in their mock codes to refresh. Running codes are no brainer,attempting them from coding is the hard part. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## Gi.Josiah6201 (Nov 21, 2008)

_" One can purchase them but they are a little costly for the common Joe. "_

         Which ones do you speak of that are even so very expensive?


----------



## ResTech (Nov 22, 2008)

> Running codes are no brainer,attempting them from coding is the hard part



so true.... Im gonna have to remember that line.


----------



## Markhk (Nov 30, 2008)

Laerdal Microsim In-Hospital ( http://www.laerdal.com/document.asp?subnodeid=34654637 ) is probably the best patient simulation program out there right now. ($120)

I've seen some others (Cardiac Arrest! for example) which pale in comparison. 

What's nice about the program is that there are some pretty interesting pre-arrest scenarios for the provider to manage. And you can keep playing it over and over...


----------

